
Genetics Affect Susceptibility to Phthalates - fyz
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/06/190613121100.htm
======
fyz
Is there any way to minimize exposure to plastics in modern society? Modern
homes all have PVC water piping, too.

I'm guessing even the "safe" plastics will turn out to be not that good for
us.

